# Unattended in e-collar?



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Two questions for you all:

1) Is it comparatively safe to leave Alvin alone for a very short period of time when wearing his e-collar? The vet took his head bandages off, so he's got to wear the cone of shame to protect his stitches. He is able to eat and drink in the cone, but he can't go to the bathroom because he can't get out the dog door. Still, I'd like to be able to, say, run over the grocery store if necessary. Should he be supervised at all times when wearing the e-collar?

2) Is there something I can put on his skin to make it less itchy? He has lots of little abrasions and scabs that really bother him. I obviously won't put anything on open skin or on his stitches, but would vitamin E gel or pure shea butter or even some Neosporin be safe and effective on his itchy skin?


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

I HAVE to leave Chazz in his cone when he's unattended for any length of time.
During the day when I'm at work I crate him. If say, I'm just running next door for a few minutes, he wears the cone but he's out of the crate.

Don't know about Alvin, but Chazz mostly sleeps when I'm no here.

As for his skin, Neosporin should be ok to use.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

The e-collar is supposed to be used whenever you can't supervise your pet. Your vet should be able to advise you on the Neosporin.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

The vet seriously looked at me like no one had ever asked about doggy skin care. He okayed the Neosporin for the open wounds and the stitched areas, but I was actually looking to put something on the scabs and abrasions, which I would think might be less itchy if they were moisturized a bit.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

You can use the Neosporin on the scabs too. It will cut down on the itch.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Yummmmm...greasy dog head! Lol!


----------



## apoirier594 (Aug 30, 2009)

I would just use what everyone else said above


----------

